

Judicata Raises $5.8M Round to Build Advanced Legal Research Systems - igurari
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/28/judicata-raises-5-8m-second-round-to-build-out-advanced-legal-research-systems-keith-rabois-joins-board/

======
rossvenook
thanks.

